# All Nurgle Chaos Daemon Army



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

For those daemon players out there. What are your opinions of the the Nurgle daemons and their effectiveness in a mixed list. Also do you think that an all Nurgle army has any viability?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

In short: no. 

I am a Chaos Daemons player, and although plague bearers and Daemon princes of Nurgle (with noxious touch, wings, breath, cloud of flies, and perhaps iron hide too if you have the points) are fantastic units, and a great addition to any list, the rest of the Nurgle daemon units aren't very good at all.

Heralds of Nurgle only serve a purpose in Epidemus lists (taken with breath and nothing else, as sort of a nurgle flamer), but Epidemus lists don't really work any more because of Imperial Guard. There's just far too much long range shooting in IG 'leafblower' lists for all nurgle armies to survive to reach close combat. 

Beasts of Nurgle are absolutely terrible, Kugath is overpriced, and although nurglings are 'alright', they aren't as good as plague bearers, since they can't claim objectives.

The only other unit I'm still on the fence about is the Great Unclean One. It's relatively cheap, and can be quite effective, but it's slow and not that hard to shoot down. It's up to you, but I'd rather shell out the extra points for a Keeper of Secrets instead.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Nurgle is the least effective solo-god army.
They have no ranged anti-tank, they have poor anti-MEQ ability, and are slow.

Tzeench is the best, followed by Slaanesh, then Khorne, then Nurgle; not an expert opinion, but the only variable is Slaanesh and Khorne being switched around.

It's sad, but the Daemons codex isn't very good in terms of competitiveness.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

All-Nurgle can sorta work at around the 1500 pts level if you have Epidemius and a GUO. At that point you'll have a whole swarm of Plaguebearers and several Daemon Princes.

Any higher than 1500 pts there will be far too many vehicles for an all-nurgle to deal with, and any lower than 1500 there won't be enough models on the field for you to rack up the Tally, so you will be slowly worn down due to Nurgle's sub-standard offensive abilities.

As for individual Nurgle units:

Kugath: Overpriced, but decent at what he does. However, overpriced. Did i mention overpriced?

GUO: Excellent cheap-ish Greater Daemon. Almost impervious to anything short of heavy anti-tank or massed rapid-fire plasma. Downsides are S&P and lower straight-up killing power than other Greater Daemons.

Beasts of Nurgle: hahaha....no. just no. Terrible unit.

Plaguebearers: Very tough for basic infantry to kill, but not alot of hitting power. Solid unit if you need a tough objective holder.

Nurgling: Not a scoring unit, so other choices are probably better.

Nurgle DPs: Tough to kill, with decent hitting power and moderate price. A must have for full-Nurgle forces, but other builds have more hitting power.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Who says that Chaos Daemons aren't competitive? A daemons list won the LA Ard Boyz this year, and they didn't even use fateweaver.

If you're going for an 'all one god' theme, I have to say their viability depends entirely upon the point level.

All Slaanesh is the most viable at lower point levels (500-1500), but at high point levels you're going to have trouble keeping the daemonettes and seekers alive. You'll destroy transports by assaulting them, but then the disembarked occupants will rapid fire upon you, or assault you, and you'll probably die. Fiends, Daemon Princes, and Keepers of Secrets are tough enough to survive that counter-attack, but daemonettes and seekers probably aren't. 

All Tzeentch is very potent at mid point games (1000-2000), as they have a ton of bolts (making them great against mechanized opponents), and have a lot of very cost effective units. Their only weakness is their lack of close combat units, which hurts them at high point levels.

All Khorne is the best at high point levels (2000+). As long as you can max out the number of bloodthirsters, daemon princes w/wings + ironhide, and bloodcrushers, while still having a few large groups of bloodletters, you should do fine. Bloodletters aren't the best troop, but they'll survive in high numbers. In low to mid point games you'll have enough points for either a lot of bloodletters or a lot of monstrous creatures/bloodcrushers, but not both.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, Nurgle isn't the greatest solo god army ever, I prefer Tzzentch or Khorne, but I love Khorne! I mean Skulltaker is just.... epic. But Nurgle is perhaps the hardest to play correctly. If you want to go with it, then do it, but Khorne or Tzzentch (and even Slaanesh) has more survivability. Hope this helps you 

The Pumpkin Lord


----------

